# NY State Fair Wine Competition



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2009)

FYI New Yorkers! Entries are due a month plus earlier than usual. The need to be in by July 2nd! 

They have included a wine label contest this year. Here are the rules for the class...

"Winemaker Bottle Label Contest – Must be crafted by winemaker and presented on bottle of judged wine. These will be judged by the “cellar rats” (backroom volunteers.) If you are entering a wine with a label you wish to have judged, highlight that line on the entry form."

How can that be? Aren't bottles supposed to be free of labels so as not to influence the judge?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2009)

Some comps. just cover the bottles with paper bags instead of making you not have a label and I wish they were all like that.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I guess I won't be entering them at the State Fair then. There is no way I can get them prepared and sent in a weeks time! Wish I had thought to look sooner. I thought they were usually due in August! Oh well...................... there is always next year, again!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2009)

I just looked it up. Seems they are judging on July 11 th and are having an awards ceremony at the Fair in Late August. Maybe I can squeak a bottle or two out before then- it has to be there next Thursday. I might be able to make it. If I had known sooner I could have dropped it off at the local homebrew shop. Seems they will take two 375 ml bottles. The entry fee is $10 - cheap enough.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 25, 2009)

Are any of the drop-off points near enough to you, Appleman?

http://www.nysfair.org/competitions/documents/09homewinerulesclasses.pdf


----------



## Joanie (Jun 30, 2009)

I just dropped off 2 bottles of my MM All Juice Chardonnay at the entry department of the fair. The die is cast!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 30, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD LUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
to our JOAN!!!!


May the force be with you - GET GOLD!!!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck with your entries joan


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 1, 2009)

Joan, good luck!!! That chardonnay sounds like a winner to me!!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! This is the Chard that won a silver at Winemaker mag's contest. It will be fun to compare results. I am really curious about the label contest as they have never had one before. I used a slightly reworked version of the label I made for it a year ago. I like the improvement. Hopefully the judges will like it too.

I will keep you posted.


----------

